# Hotmail Hacked!



## futuristically_ancient (Nov 23, 2004)

Hey guys! My hotmail email account was recently hacked by sum1, n d p/w was changed!!! Now im unable 2 access my account. Since this is my primary email account, i recieve lots of business emails on it.

CAN NE1 TELL ME IF THERE IS A SOFTWARE AVBL TO RE-HACK MY ACCOUNT? OR CAN I DO SUMTHIN ELSE????


----------



## freshseasons (Nov 23, 2004)

He he ....did you check you account at Cyber cafe'.. Some keyloggers work definatly...or else ...someone knows answer to you secret question...
   I think apart from the software and sites ( there are 100's but non works) i think your best bet is taking the i " forgot the password" test...
   Best Luck..Pal


----------



## futuristically_ancient (Nov 23, 2004)

Dude dude dude ...... iv never logged into my email a/c frm a cybercafe! i very well know that d guys over dere r a bunch of a**holes!!! they've got p/w trapping software rite?
But yaar, Iv also tried d 'i 4got d p/w' 100s of times!!! NO LUCK !!!!

MAN IM F***ED UP!!!! Yaar, agar password kisi tarah se nikal sakta hai to batao PLZZZZZ !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## h4ck3r (Nov 24, 2004)

*Just leave it to me*

You just dload hotmail hacker gold and send it to your own id using msn messenger..The real pass can be found very easily..There are also versions which are not detected by anti virus software 8) 

If you do this you can get back yo id..and pass .
The tough part is to make the "guy/gal" to accept the file.
You can ask how to find who has my id..Wel thats too simple ..When ur id is online then send the file  

If yo got ny doubts u can ask me..Waiting to answer yo  

And if yo are int pls join my forums on rev engg and programming


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 24, 2004)

Well now hotmail hack again   .......this seems to be getting more and more of a probs with hotmail day by day.......well buddy retrival of password can be done either by using the "forgot Password" feature of hotmail (which usually is not much handy).....just enter ur birth date or other stuff like that and ur old passowrd and may be they will be able to retrive it.......well if no dumb luck then try to create a new account and send a mail to this account asking this hacker or rather just explaining to him ur situation of importance of this account......i know this sounds absurd but may be by some dumb luck he/she will release it if can (from my personal experience mate  )

@h4ck3r be careful about ur posts for links mate ur link leads to a forum of Crack discussions (In short a violation of the rules of this forum mate)......


----------



## xenkatesh (Nov 24, 2004)

I dont think so that password can be hacked and changed.....
dude but often u will remember the info provided during signup that info will be asked in forgotten password. So u can easily change ur pass..


----------



## h4ck3r (Nov 24, 2004)

*suggestions by xenkatesh*

Yo suggestions are too amateurish man.
And thanks for the warning 8)


----------



## techno_funky (Nov 24, 2004)

ok "futuristically_ancient" 
do this 
contact them at abuse@hotmail.com.
tell them that your account has been hacked
provide all necessary data 
like real name etc do mail them the rite data 
then add in tht mail tht u need tht email address for business purposes 
add some more of drama  
they will surely reply you back 
asking you some more of question even your password tht was your actual password 
do try this 
because it had once worked for me


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 24, 2004)

xenkatesh said:
			
		

> I dont think so that password can be hacked and changed.....
> dude but often u will remember the info provided during signup that info will be asked in forgotten password. So u can easily change ur pass..



Plzz don't tell that To anybody man they'll just burst out in laughing.....like i am right now  .....anyways jokes apart a hotmail account can be easily hacked now-a-days by a hacker like mine was a few months back....the hacker had logged me off from a live chat of mine in Msn Messenger and signed in through my name and even cahnged my password.....now plzz dont tell me that Some Evil Force or Ghost did this....And once u have hacked an account u can easily change the password....  

@h4ck3r if ur calling my suggestions as amuterish then i reckon u better have ur rain check mate.....these are just the forum rules which i was laying out to ya....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 24, 2004)

xenkatesh said:
			
		

> I dont think so that password can be hacked and changed.....
> dude but often u will remember the info provided during signup that info will be asked in forgotten password. So u can easily change ur pass..



Plzz don't tell that To anybody man they'll just burst out in laughing.....like i am right now  .....anyways jokes apart a hotmail account can be easily hacked now-a-days by a hacker like mine was a few months back....the hacker had logged me off from a live chat of mine in Msn Messenger and signed in through my name and even cahnged my password.....now plzz dont tell me that Some Evil Force or Ghost did this....And once u have hacked an account u can easily change the password....  

@h4ck3r if ur calling my suggestions as amuterish then i reckon u better have ur rain check mate.....these are just the forum rules which i was laying out to ya....if ya dont wanna abide by them then its up to you....and watch urself the next time while conversating ok mate.....


----------



## Aseem Nasnodkar (Nov 25, 2004)

hey man! 4get ur email (That is if contacting hotmail dsn't wrk!!!)
The nxt time u make an acc... chk out the foll things
1: Tht u save all data wen u make the id
2: Do not login thro cybercafe's
3: Be wary of FAKE LOGIN PAGES
4: Have little common sense


----------



## cooljeba (Nov 25, 2004)

okie buddy i wrote an anti-keylogger tutorial....
here is the link read it and u won't get screwed again 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7079
njoy!
..:: Peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## h4ck3r (Nov 25, 2004)

*How do u assume*

How do you assume his pass was recorded using a keylogger.
The pc he used could have been trojaned or even hotmail hacker gold cud have run.. 8)


----------



## xenkatesh (Nov 25, 2004)

allwyndlima said:
			
		

> xenkatesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oppsss.... sry dude i m using my Hotmail for the past 3 years in cyber cafe.But at present till date it was not haked by any one!!


----------



## h4ck3r (Nov 25, 2004)

*Hey me 2*

I also am surfing from a browing center.. but i have not been hacked by anyone .. Just three days the ppl toll sore to 60 ..(ppl i have  8) hacked)


----------



## h4ck3r (Nov 25, 2004)

*Hey me 2*

I also am surfing from a browing center.. but i have not been hacked by anyone .. Just three days ago the ppl toll sore to 60 ..(ppl i have  8) hacked)


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 25, 2004)

*Re: Hey me 2*



			
				h4ck3r said:
			
		

> I also am surfing from a browing center.. but i have not been hacked by anyone .. Just three days the ppl toll sore to 60 ..(ppl i have  8) hacked)



Whats a browing center mate Lol  .....anyways looks like u live up to ur Sign in name.....well now suppose we have a possible suspect on the loose.......Just kiddin mate....  ....well freshseasons whats ur update mate have u been able to recover ur password yet....


----------



## vinaypatel (Nov 25, 2004)

hi friend tell your thing to abuse@hotmail.com
or at login time use the option forget password ?
and give the answer what ever you have fillup at reg.
like a p/w reminder que and ans


----------



## h4ck3r (Nov 25, 2004)

*I will make the toll rise*

I am sure tht i can raise the toll to 120 in a week's time.. 8)


----------

